# Max at Darlington In SC



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

mailto:[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Max-ogn PFId#11399511
Max is 5-6 months old. His owner was moving, and for some odd reason, Max could not go. 
Just got this. 

**Just emld. 3 SC GR Rescues and Cape Fear in NC

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11399511


mailto:[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Max-ogn PFId#11399511

Karen,
I hope the angels on GRF can save Max.
Here is Max's topic in Urgents on...//forums.petfinder.com/viewtopic.php?t=157501

Max at Darlington In SC 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
**Just emld. 3 SC GR Rescues and Cape Fear in NC

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=11399511

Max is 5-6 months old. His owner was moving, and for some odd reason, Max could not go. 
Just got this.B]Karen,


843-398-4402 

mailto:[email protected]?subject=Petfinder. com Pet Inquiry: Max-ogn PFId#11399511

B]Here is Max's topic in Urgents on Petfinder
http://forums.petfinder.com/viewtopic.php?t=157501

More Pets at Darlington:
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSear...helterid=SC170


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

He was taken to the shelter in the trunk of a car?! What kind of idiots would do that? Poor Max. I hope one of the rescues is able to pull him soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*He is so adorable*

He is so adorable. How could ANYONE DO something so horrible.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow, he was brought in in the trunk of the car. Stupid person!!!! Max is sure cute. I hope he finds a forever home.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Max is such a cute baby! Surely he'll get adopted or rescued! How can he be urgent? Wouldn't he be adoptable?


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Max is adorable!! 
Who puts there dog in the trunk!!??? Some people are just pure idiots!!

I sure hope he gets rescue/adoption.


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Debles said:


> Max is such a cute baby! Surely he'll get adopted or rescued! How can he be urgent? Wouldn't he be adoptable?


This was posted on his Petfinder thread


> Darlington's euth list for 7/16 was in my emailbox this AM, and this guy is on it. It sounds like he is on his way to a better place than where he was.
> This is Max:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joanne*

Joanne: Are you saying Max is going to be euth'd on Wednesday?

Oh, no, I emld. 3 SC GR Rescues and one NC GR Rescue.

*PLEASE CAN someone else think of someone to contact for MAX!!!???*:no::no:


----------



## deeogee1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Joanne: Are you saying Max is going to be euth'd on Wednesday?
> 
> Oh, no, I emld. 3 SC GR Rescues and one NC GR Rescue.
> 
> *PLEASE CAN someone else think of someone to contact for MAX!!!???*:no::no:


Here's the list--must contact on 7/15.
http://www.noahs-arks.net/RESCUE/Darlington.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I emailed the shelter*

I emailed the shelter and rcvd. this message about Max:

I emld. the shelter 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I emld. the shelter and rcvd. this reply from Lynette S.

From: Lynette Savereno [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Mon 7/14/2008 8:45 PM
To: 
Karen
Subject: RE: Max-6 mo. GOlden Ret. Puppy at Darlington


Hi Karen - thanks for your help! *I think we have a rescue for him already!  Will confirm it and send out an update tomorrow.... 
Lynette*

*P.S. CAN SOMEONE CHECK ON HIM TODAY? WOULDN'T TAKE THIS FOR GRANTED UNTIL CONFIRMED* Karen


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Our rescue is trying to get him, but we have no contacts in the area to pull him for us. Can anyone out there help us help Max? We need to get him out and then we will work on getting him transported up here. Please help if you can so we can save this boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Isn't there a lady on here or on Lab Forum that works or vols at Darlington
Called Lil Bridgeman?


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Karen
Can you please remove my work email addy from your post... and like i said in the email the shelter is over 1.5 hrs from me and my car doesnt have air right now... so cant help with transports.. but if you contact Lynette and tell her you guys want Max she may be able to help with transports..


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks Robinsegg. Our intake person was given a contact name and she is working on it from that end. My main goal right now is to get him out and safe. The rest of the details can be worked out from there. We will take him, though so if anyone is willing to pull him for us we will get him from you ASAP.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Fostermom, when does he need to get pulled?

I am heading down toward Charleston Friday and could get him on my way down, but I wouldn't be able to go towards NC.

Forgot to add, I can get him tomorrow if I need to.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Lil! You were the first person I thought of too. I hope all is well. I know you get busy with your crew.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How awesome! If you could get him tomorrow, that would be fantastic. Let me call my coordinator and then I will send you a PM. Thanks!



Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> Fostermom, when does he need to get pulled?
> 
> I am heading down toward Charleston Friday and could get him on my way down, but I wouldn't be able to go towards NC.
> 
> Forgot to add, I can get him tomorrow if I need to.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't get through to her on the phone, but I sent her an email. I really appreciate the offer. The main reason I want him out ASAP is because sometimes "mistakes" happen, plus they are exposed to so much more every day that can make them sick.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> Fostermom, when does he need to get pulled?
> 
> I am heading down toward Charleston Friday and could get him on my way down, but I wouldn't be able to go towards NC.
> 
> Forgot to add, I can get him tomorrow if I need to.


 
Wow! You are wonderful!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Will the shelter let your rescue "pull" on paper only? I saved a dog 2 weeks ago in TN by finding a rescue in Albany NY to take him. They "pulled" him over the telephone & fax. No physical person went to the shelter and took him out. He was vetted the next day (Fri) and a shelter volunteer got him to his transport on Sunday. I thought "pull" meant that someone went the shelter and physically took the dog out, but I guess that in my case, just the rescue proving they were legit and committing to him was considered "pull"
You might ask.
Bless your rescue for taking him. Kathi


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Think it varies*

I think it varies from shelter to shelter literally!!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Fostermom - sent you a pm


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Hali's Mom said:


> Fostermom - sent you a pm


Got it and sent one back.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I am still trying to reply to your PM, fostermom. My internet is being super slow!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone! It is on hold for right now. Our understanding from the shelter folks is that there is another rescue that will take him. If that is incorrect, we have let them know that we are ready to grab him and bring him up here to NC.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Have to apologize for any inconvenience.*

I want to apologize for any inconvenience I caused you ladies running around and emailing!

Better to be safe than sorry always though! BETTER TWO rescues that are willing to save a dog, than none!

You are all terrific!


----------

